# Snowing In Portugal



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm sure that all of you in the UK will be sorry to hear that, after a night of torrential rain, it is now snowing just north of Portalegre.

Ach weel, after enjoying nearly two months of sunshine coming down from the north, it is probably time to head for the Algarve.

Roger & Heather zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

RogerMillar said:


> I'm sure that all of you in the UK will be sorry to hear that, after a night of torrential rain, it is now snowing just north of Portalegre.


Broken-hearted. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## Braesman (May 9, 2005)

You missed a grand day in Huntly, minus 5, flat calm and sunny.


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi there Braesman

After spending so many years down the road from you at Newmachar we well know how you must feel. (we are originally from Huntley, up top at 'The Bin')

Cheer up in the fact that it is not much better, about 1,500 miles down here, by mid-afternoon the snow hadn't settle much on the low ground but it is still quite deep up in Marvao. The temp is now down to -2 with -6 forecast during the night, two of the three rigs on site are moving south in the morning.

The local folk are quite excited as it has been a few years since there has been any snow up here and nobody has been able to build a snowman!!

At least we have 16amps to keep a heater going overnight, Evora tomorrow on route Algarve.

Keep warm - Roger


----------



## vonnie (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi we are on the Algarve at the moment and it is raining steadily but the outside temperature is 10.2c. It has been a day of showers and sunshine, much the same expected for the next couple of days so by the time you guys get here it should be improving. Hope you manage to keep warm tonight.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

TTIWWP


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Marvao


----------

